# Rules & Principles



## michaeledward (May 3, 2003)

We've often heard that Kenpo is a study of motion, governed by rules and priciples. 

As I understand it, there is only one rule that has a number:

Rule # 1: *Establish your Base* 

What other 'Rules' exist in American Kenpo?
Where in the system are those rules broken?

Curiously ... Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 3, 2003)

There are 21 principles as outlined in book 4 chapter 7 pgs. 147 - 160. Look at your 8 prepatory considerations book 1 chaper 11 pgs. 101 - 114. Also refer to your web of knowledge book 5 chaper 5 pgs. 67 - 88. Check out the analytical study of motion book 5 chapter 6 pgs. 89 -95. These are but a few places to look for information to understanding kenpo a little better. :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *What other 'Rules' exist in American Kenpo?
> 
> Where in the system are those rules broken?*



After re-reading your questions here maybe you should read the the belt sayings as another source of knowledge. Some of those may give you some answers as to "breaking the rules". It's just a thought.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2003)

:asian: I think Kenpo is an attempt to demystify the martial arts. Ed Parker created a system that was bound only by reality. The principles of Logic were meant to be followed. Techniques with the name Sacrifice in them signified that certain situations negated the need for strict adherance to some principles but only because in that situation logic allowed the changes. Rather than looking in a book for lists of principles try using the eight cosiderations. You will find, for instance, that the last one "cover" is like the absolute most important because that is the one that decides weather you lived or died. Positions comes before targets; so, logic would dictate that punches won't save you from a choke, vying for position will. My intructor added a ninth consideration and made it the first. Attitude!(its always been the assumed consideration don't ya think?)


----------



## Handsword (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> * I think Kenpo is an attempt to demystify the martial arts. *



Well said!  I very much agree with that statement, although previously I've taken 5 minutes of conversation to try and say it.  Now I've got that line mentally noted.  Thanks!


----------



## Michael Billings (May 19, 2003)

*Link to De-mystify Post *.  See the latest post by me on Page 3.  The link should take you to the correct page, but you will have to scroll down. 

This was what Sigung LaBounty discussed at his Intermediate and Advance Seminars this weekend.  

You stated it well.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Doc (Jul 30, 2003)

"Rules are like pie crust - made to be broken." 
Lenin


----------

